# learning podcasts



## Moonbat (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi
i wonder if any of you guys/gals know where i might find a decent collection of podcasts to learn something like networking.
I'm spending so much time walking my little girl in her pram that i thought i should use my time more wisely.
The are plenty of teach yourself a language podcasts or mp3 lessons but i haven't found any teach your self computing or servers or networking type stuff. I'm not a total novice I'm just trying to imprudent my knowledge. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 7, 2015)

Written stuff is far far better.
"podcasts" only really good for entertainment.

P.S. I did six MS exams and have given MS courses. The MS stuff is rubbish, designed by marketing droids.
The Cisco stuff is a bit better.
You need a couple of old PCs or laptops set up with Debian Linux and experiment with SFTP, subnets, Vlans, Firewall rules, routing SMTP, MySQL, Apache configuring virtual sites on one webserver with same IPs and different IPs on same network card.
Two ethernet ports and multihomed, routers, bridges etc.

You need a lot of reading and doing. All the network stuff on OS X, Windows etc is similar, better online support to figure it on Linux.

Get a suitable router or pc with second LAN port added and make your own router using OpenWRT.

Get a Kindle DXG to read web pages (make them into eBooks using free Mobi Creator). It can read ebooks.
Also DXG is only affordable eReader that manages Tech PDFs.
it's available on amazon.com for international delivery (a little link).
I use PDFcreator on Windows to reprint PDFs as PDFs with less margin for Kindle DXG, it also makes one that don't work on kindle work.
.mobi ebooks can be made from HTML via Mobi-creator from Word/Libre Office, they work best.
Amazon only uses command line Mobicreator to make kindle books from doc you email, better make them yourself.
The newer and smaller Kindles can't "read" to earphones. or do PDFs sensibly.
The DXG only reads Mobi and prc files, not PDFs.

P.S. I saw a woman in sports gear running ... not odd. 
She was pushing baby in a weird pram/buggy/tricycle machine with near bike size wheels.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 7, 2015)

By the time you get links and educated, she'll be running, not in the pram, and your peaceful walks are over...  (can't help on the podcasts, btw...)


----------

